# Kakainggit naman blog mo ...



## Seb_K

Heya. 

A new friend dropped by my site and posted this "Salamat sa pagdaan sa blog ko. Kakainggit naman blog mo, may sarili kang domain."

I do understand the first part but not the actual meaning. Would it be possible for you guys to help me out?

Thanks.


----------



## BriTexan

Seb_K said:


> Heya.
> 
> A new friend dropped by my site and posted this "Salamat sa pagdaan sa blog ko. Kakainggit naman blog mo, may sarili kang domain."
> 
> I do understand the first part but not the actual meaning. Would it be possible for you guys to help me out?
> 
> Thanks.


 1. "Salamat sa pagdaan sa blog ko." = *Thanks for dropping by/visiting my blog.* (i think it should be *"pagbasa"* which means *"read"* instead of "pagdaan" since she/he is referring to a blog & not a site.)

2. Kakainggit naman blog mo. = *I envy your blog.*

3. May sarili kang domain. (i think, he/she is asking a question here.) =  *Do you have your own domain?*

***BriTexan


----------



## Seb_K

Ahh, salamat po!

XD


----------

